# accomodation.



## maximoo11 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi...
Does anyone know of any places to rent for short term in wellington?
no preference to house,flat,apartment or house share.
it will be for approx 8 week.....my partner flys out end of november & i will be joining him mid jan....he will need it fully furnished.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

maximoo11 said:


> Hi...
> Does anyone know of any places to rent for short term in wellington?
> no preference to house,flat,apartment or house share.
> it will be for approx 8 week.....my partner flys out end of november & i will be joining him mid jan....he will need it fully furnished.


Hey Sarah,
There's a 1 bedroom apt advert just recently gone up at work on our intranet.
The lady advertising it works for Transpower like me and is looking to move out in around 4 weeks but is negotiable.
She has advertised it on TradeMe "Wellington Central, 1 bedroom".
Check it out online. It's number 164 The Terrace right in the heart of the CBD and Chris will be right next to the motorway out of Wellington to get to work in Petone.
It's fully furnished and has a secure parking space for his company car/van.
She is looking for a more long term tenant but she may consider Chris for a few months short term rent.
$475 a week for fully furnished is excellent. We paid $725 for our first 2 months for a leaky/cold 3 bedder.
I could ask her for you ?
Let me know what you think.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*Holiday Parks*

If you cannot find a furnished flat etc. for a short stay, consider one of the holiday parks. You can choose the room standard, and have all the facilities. Not ideal, but it will work. I know short stay workers use them and they are comfortable.

Wellington TOP 10

Capital Gateway Motor Inn : Kiwi Holiday Parks


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

We found our short term furnished condo through a property management company. It gave us a chance to look around and get to know where we wanted to live without the pressure . Good luck


----------

